# Dog back to the UK



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello all,

Require some help from someone,

We are looking to take our dog back to the UK, and wondering who can do this for us? Has anyone had experiance in this and can advise us?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are many companies here providing this kind of service. Many people use Dubai Kennels and Cattery. You can try them, you could also ask your vet Coe their recommendation. Failing that, there's Google and using the search engine on this forum.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If money isn't an objective then Dubai Kennels and Cattery is the most reputed of the bunch. 

But it's significantly cheaper just to arrange it yourself through the airlines. Get the proper paperwork for the vet and book a spot on a British Airways flight to the UK. This works if you're travelling on the same airplane as the animal.


----------

